# Grinds ending up inside espresso machine?



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I've just gotten a new machine (Nuova Simonelli Musica) and I can't seem to get rid of small particles coming out of the group head (there doesn't appear to be any in the hot water outlet). I'm assuming they're just old bits of coffee as they're small and black, I've run water through until it looks clear but coming back to it later after cycling power there seems to still be a few more particles in the water.

This is the first HX I've used but I can't recall ever seeing similar behavior from my Gaggia Classic. Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How much are you dosing? There needs to be sufficient clearance between the puck and the shower screen to allow the puck to swell. If there isn't, the grinds can be pushed against the screen and for some to pass through it. Might be an idea to remove the shower screen and flush the brew head out.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

About 18g into an 18g VST basket and after tamping there's usually a fair amount of room but it was doing this before I tried any coffee in it.

I've taken off the shower screen and it was fairly dirty but it's still putting out the small black bits, I'll try emptying the boiler a few more times to see if it helps now.


----------

